# EC 125/3 EQ



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations on purchasing value over price and thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## JPCruising (Jun 15, 2017)

I recently purchased the EC 125/3 EQ and instantly fell in love with it and the systainer system. That led to many other Festool purchases that I have no regrets with.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

You are right on about festool sanders

They are pricey, but when you do this stuff for a living…..its a bargain….especially the sandpaper

The festool paper lasts about 5 to 1 of the abrasives I've used in the past.

You like the 125 ? Wait till you use the 150 !


----------



## rock_run_bushcraft (Jun 25, 2013)

I reserve my festool purchases for tools that only they do. Like the full rabbet plane, domino ilk. And I will buy mafell for the work items. I don't know about their sanders (besides that planeX which is a beast). I will keep this review in mind. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There are some very strong opinions about Festool….pro and con. You wrote a thoughtful review and I agree. I like mine for the dust collection and more for how easy it is on my hands and wrists. This is a product which simply fits my hands.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

it's a hate /love tool. I adore my festools. But I cannot pay 400.00 for a sander. I got the finish sander for 99.00 last year, and I do like it. One can buy 9 hole festool sized sandpaper from klingspor wwkng shop. thanks for the review.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice review and it made me think about my own experience in the personal computer realm. Festool is to tools what Mac (Apple) is to computers. Top notch fit and finish, highly efficient, and just plain works especially when combined with other of the same brand. Sure, you can buy a Windows PC with the same "specs" as a similar Mac model for less money but there's just something to say about ease of use and build quality, not to mention longevity and resale value. And if your livelihood depends on things just "working" then the value is much higher with a brand like Festool that allows you to put your time, effort and creativity into your craft rather than into your tools.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> it s a hate /love tool. I adore my festools. But I cannot pay 400.00 for a sander. I got the finish sander for 99.00 last year, and I do like it. One can buy 9 hole festool sized sandpaper from klingspor wwkng shop. thanks for the review.
> 
> - michelletwo


I have the $99 special as well, last week I was finishing a white oak desk top for my wife and she helped sand it (she helped with all of it as well) she used the Festool with Festool paper and I used my ridgid with diablo and several other types (Merka and abranet) up to 600 grit. I went through 3 pieces for everyone she used. The side by side comparison was eye opening to me.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

> Nice review and it made me think about my own experience in the personal computer realm. Festool is to tools what Mac (Apple) is to computers. Top notch fit and finish, highly efficient, and just plain works especially when combined with other of the same brand. Sure, you can buy a Windows PC with the same "specs" as a similar Mac model for less money but there s just something to say about ease of use and build quality, not to mention longevity and resale value. And if your livelihood depends on things just "working" then the value is much higher with a brand like Festool that allows you to put your time, effort and creativity into your craft rather than into your tools.
> 
> - smitdog


Great analogy …....We went mac 8 yrs ago…..never going back


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely not for me. There are two type of people Festool is for. Professionals who can justify hundreds of dollars more for something just a tiny bit better, if you use that tool dozens of times each day for decades the ,tiny bit of better' adds up. This user I understand and makes sense to me. The second are simply hobbyists who like having the best of the best, and are able to afford it. The later group is fine too if they are willing to admit it. When the later group claims their purchase really is the most sensible, and economical way to do things in the long run blah blah blah, that's where people start to irritate me. There is a lot of placebo effect in play as well, people assume the most expensive thing must be the best. Often it is, but not as often and people think.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There are two reasons I have the Festool sander..

1) The dust collection is excellent and better than any other. As I get older, I need better dust collection.

2) The ergonomics is better than other sanders with respect to how it fits my hand and vibration. I have arthritis and have had surgery on both wrists.

I am a hobbyist but the Festool sander makes sense to me. I do not need the best of the best but do need tools that work for me.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

> The second are simply hobbyists who like having the best of the best, and are able to afford it. The later group is fine too if they are willing to admit it. When the later group claims their purchase really is the most sensible, and economical way to do things in the long run blah blah blah, that s where people start to irritate me. There is a lot of placebo effect in play as well, people assume the most expensive thing must be the best. Often it is, but not as often and people think.
> 
> - Ted78


I will admit that Festool for myself, a hobbyist is a luxury, not a necessity. With that said I will also throw in that due to the way the system works it yields great results therefore making up for a lack of skill you would need to have using other tools.

As for the most sensible, that can be debated. My Festool venture started off with a track saw. After looking at the dated Dewalt, and questionable quality of the Makita (read the reviews on Home Depots website) the Festool was the sensible option as I was pretty much guaranteed to not get burned for $200 more than the Makita cost.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I laughed at Rhinestone Woodworker.

I love my Festool sander but am less enamored with the sandpaper. It does last longer and at first I loved it but not that much longer to justify the extremely high price. Lot of local guys swear by Klingspor. I've used their roll paper in the past and they make a high quality sandpaper so when I run out of Festool paper I might give them a try.


----------



## Sta2lt (Oct 11, 2013)

I have drunk a lot of green Koolaid….


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I'm just a mere mortal hobbyist and not a rich one. The tools and equipment I have represent years of investing in other than ski trips, fancier cars and so forth.

I was counting them up, and I, currently, have about twelve hand sanders. They include a PC variable speed, random orbit sander-polisher, a Rotex 125, a PC single speed ROS and a Festool $100.00 promotional sander, a couple 3×21's, about six quarter sheet sanders and a much appreciated FeinTool MultiMaster. Too, I have a PM 48" drum-disk, a Jet spindle and a PM 89" edge sander for special tasks.

I had a Bosch quarter sheet sander, but the review I posted explains why some poor devil who shopped GoodWill now has it. A PC quarter sheet sander included in the list above has a out of the box marginal switch.

All in all, I've owned around fifty sanders over the years and, in the end, I've had experience with sanders from all the big names. From that, I can say my Porter Cable variable speed ROS is a favorite for the uses through which I put it and I'd replace it in a heart beat. Now, I can say it'd take me a bit longer to be able to afford to replace the Rotex, but it'd in that "replace it in a heartbeat" category," if I had the cash.

My PC is wonderful, but never had the dust collection efficiency my relatively new Festools have. A Bosch ROS might, but I've never ran one, so I can't say.

Meanwhile, I can say my Festools cannot compete with my 1/4 sheet sanders for good control on round-over type work and such work compromises their dust collection. Of course, that's why I have a fairly nice enclosed sanding station (4" ports to a collector).

If I were to compare the Rotex to the PC variable speed random orbit sander-polisher, or even the little ETS, it would be or almost be a apples to oranges comparison. Of course, that would include price tag comparisons.

I haven't tried polishing my brother's Mercedes with the Rotex, so I don't know how it would do as far as swirl marks are concerned, but I do know the Roxtex couldn't compete in maintenance costs, since the PC will accept inexpensive, standard screw on pads that allow me to run large and various pads for polishing, or switch over to sanding disks to catch the edges of a deck or wood floor. The Festool could, but not as cheaply.

Based on first hand experience, the Festool could be used in nice clothing, but the PC ROS, not so much.

I am pretty impressed with the Festool sandpaper, but, as others say, if I could get my other sanders to collect dust as well as the EQ125 and Rotex, even cheaper papers would hold up better. I've experimented running the Rotex and EQ without collection and it does knock down disk performance. I might have to try some other brands, when my five year supply starts getting lower.

In the end, applications are relative. Too, like many of my tools, buying a good and more expensive tool is, often, a LONG time experience. For a hobbyist, that could mean forty years (enough time to take it for granted).


----------

